# Gira Kompensationsmodul  2375 00



## Senator42 (2 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Forum

hat schon mal jemand gemessen, was im  Gira Kompensationsmodul  237500
eingentlich drin ist?

https://katalog.gira.de/de_DE/datenblatt.html?id=667409

Ich kann mir einen Kondensator oder Widerstand vorstellen.


Es soll das Ausschalten von HV LED beim Universaldimmer System 2000 helfen.
Ich habe nämlich noch ca. 50V an der LED.  Mit einer 30W Lampe dazu aber 0V

grüße


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2018)

Reine Spekulation:
aus den Daten 
Nennspannung: AC 230 V, 50/60 Hz
Verlustleistung: max. 2 W
kommt man auf einen Widerstand von >= 27 kOhm.


----------



## Senator42 (6 Oktober 2018)

Habe inzwischen rausgefunden:
Wenn man am Dimmer, also die Lampen, ausschaltet, bleiben ja 50V "hängen" und die LED glimmen.
An einem unbenutzen Deckenauslass nun 3 x 50nF C (250V AC)  parallel angeschlossen, verringert sichtbar das Glimmen.


----------

